# True Blood



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

If there is already a True Blood discussion going, please feel free to point me in that direction.

So who watches the show? Reads the Sookie Stackhouse books by Charlaine Harris? Prefers one to the other? 

I personally began watching the show on HBO because a good friend of mine suggested it be our "new" show, as Nip/Tuck had jumped the shark. Not initially a vampire story fan, I quickly was hooked. After the season was over, the first Kindle book I bought was the first installment of the Sookie Stackhouse series, so I am quite excited about the Book Klub. I am trying not to compare the two, but I enjoy both the show and the books in their own right. I also am enjoying a new found genre- vampire fiction!


----------



## Jack C (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll usually take at least a _peek_ at any new show HBO makes, since so much of the original programming they make seems to be worth watching, to me.

I hadn't heard of the southern vampire series at all up until that point. I was probably halfway through the season before I realized that this show was based on at least one book! So I went hunting...

I looked through two libraries near me, & couldn't find any of Charlaine's books, so I ended up getting two of them in audiobook form, online - I was entertained by them. I believe they were the first two.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Same here Jack-O. I didn't realize they were based on books until much later in the series. I typically prefer books to TV shows, so I was especially excited about the books. I have only read the first book so far, but it seemed the show followed the book very closely. I wonder if this will continue throughout the series?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Howdy Megan!

My two BFFs and I have been reading the Southern Vampire series since they came out. lol, yeah, we're those girls. So when we saw the first ad for TrueBlood, we were all very excited. Jess and Ivy were even more excited, b/c they actually have HBO, and I do not. We had a True Blood weekend this year, and watched the entire series together to that point (like 6 episodes) right before we went to Oktoberfest.

We also, in an unrelated note, sacrificed a rotisserie herb chicken. It didn't help. We're all still extremely single. It's like a curse that we can't break. But I digress.

But, we all love the show, and thought it was remarkably close to the book (the first one). Except for the Tara character, but we all agreed that Tara was a much better character in the show than in the books. The book Tara lets things happen around her, and the TV show Tara seems to be a lot more pro-active about her own fate. We hope she stays that way.


Spoiler



The book Tara character has some bad things happen to her later in the series, but we're hopeful that the TV Tara will handle them better.



We're all very hopeful about season 2, b/c there's more Eric in season 2. Ah, Eric.

Did you know that all 8 of the Sookie books are on Kindle? (click here: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=node%3D154606011&field-keywords=charlaine+harris) I started reading them a while back, and was getting the order from Jess. Jess, who is both disorganized and constantly on the road (in the interest of full disclosure, I am also disorganized. I am also lazy, which is how I missed books 4 and 5 the first time around.). So when I had a cold last week, I stayed in bed and read them all. Which turned out to be a bad mistake, b/c book 9 won't be out until May, so I am probably going to wear out my carpet pacing off the days til May.

If you like the Sookie series, you may also like books 1-5 of the Anita Blake series by Laurell Hamilton (if you're a bad porn fan, you might like books 6-18 of the same series, but consider yourself warned: the AB books have been getting unbelievably stranger for a while now.). You might also like the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich. No vampires, but she has Ranger. Ah, Ranger.

I hope you'll join in on the Dead Until Dark discussion starting in January. It should be fun!

~robin


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

My road to True Blood is a strange one. It all started with the Sci Fi channel. They advertised a new show called the Dresden Files, based in Jim Butcher's books.

The show looked very good so I had to read the books before it started. I read most of them before the series started and loved them. I wanted more books like them an I came across the name Charlaine Harris.

I ordered her first 3 books bound together in one volume and loved them. I became addicted to the Sookie Bookies(my name for them) I was excited to see HBO was going to air a series based on the books.

I didn't have HBO at the time but I had watched previous HBO series on DVD and loved them. (Rome and Deadwood for example both are great)Seeing the quality they put into these shows made me think TB would be great. With some minor things, it was a great first season.

The biggest difference for me between the show and the books is the show was much rawer. The books were told through Sookie's point of view so they don't see a lot of the things we saw on the show.(egg plant anyone?)

Hated Tara at first but by the end of the season, I really got to liking her. As a guy, I am looking forward to seeing more of Pam. i really liked her in the books.

After I finished the Southern Vampire series, i found Kim Harrison and her Rachael Morgan/the Hollows series. Told from the main character's point of view, it's an excellent series about a witch bounty hunter and her 2 partners, Ivy, a living vampire and Jenks, a cranky pixie.

I am a Kim fan boy. She's my all time favorite author and I've gotten to meet her! There are pictures of that posted elsewhere on the forums.

Through Kim, I found Vicki Pettersson. She has the Signs of the Zodiac series. I'm a member of her forum and when True Blood was running we all gathered in the chat room to have ab on line viewing party. That was a lot of fun.(I do the samething on another forum for Heroes)

Other good authors in this genere are Patricia Briggs, Kelly Armstrong and Carrie Vaughn. All of them have been kindlelized for your reading pleasure and all are very very good...to me anyway. 

Season two of True Blood begins shooting soon an i am so looking forward to it. Amazon has season one up for preorder but it looks a bit expensive for a 13 epi series.











Lastly I got the idea for my AV from that picture on the TB cover.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

There was a _Dead Until Dark_ discussion on the Book Club board a while back. And there is a book club planned for the series, although I don't remember when it was supposed to start.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I watched the show on HBO. I wasn't that into it when it first started, but I did start to enjoy it a few episodes in. I don't think I'll read the books, though. Somehow, once I've seen the series/movie, I don't want to read the books.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I've read all the "Sookie" books and several of the other books Harris has written.  I didn't even know the series was out until there were only 3 episodes left.  I was bummed I missed them.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> You might also like the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich. No vampires, but she has Ranger. Ah, Ranger.
> 
> ~robin


Babe. 

Sharyn


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Am I the only one who DOES NOT buy Anna Paquin as Sookie? Yes I love the show (if I watch it without comparing the show to the books) and I have season 1 preordered. BUT I am sorry I cannot picture Paquin


Spoiler



killing the were bitch whats her name


 and that is VERY important for the Sookie/Eric storyline.

Don't get me started on tv Bill vs book Bill. TV Bill is too nice and gentle. Book Bill is a class a JERK who needs to be staked. He isn't even a main character past book(season?) 3.

Now TV Eric and Book Eric, which BTW is my favorite character, seem similar enough. But he


Spoiler



better have amnesia on the tv show like in the books


 or I will be an unhappy eric fan!

All I have to say is "Submit to me Sookie" that line when said on the show or eric calling sookie "My lover" will send chills down my spine.

Does anyone else see Eric a combo of Edward (twilight) and Lestat?

Sorry I would be a proud fangbanger


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

sharyn said:


> Babe.
> 
> Sharyn


Hey, don't do that! It make my toes curl!    

theresam
yip a Ranger fan! well ok I like them both.....what's the other guys name LOL!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Babe.


rofl. _Exactly_.

The other guy is Morelli. I'm not so much a Morelli fan. I mean, he's okay if you're into that kind of thing. But Ranger...

Babe.

The Dead Until Dark book club starts January 21.

Chobitz,


Spoiler



Debbie was the werebitch she killed with a brick


. but thanks, now I'll never be able to read her name again without snickering. I am so going to pass that on to my other TrueBlood friends.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been seeing charlaine harris's books in Border's for years, but I never picked it up. Vampyre recommended the books to me (cuz I am also a Kim harrison fan) when I first entered the board. I finished the books by the end of the week thanks to my kindle. the moment I finished one book I just ordered another. Now I'm just waiting for the next book.

I also read janet evanovich's Stephanie Plum series


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I've read all the "Sookie" books and several of the other books Harris has written. I didn't even know the series was out until there were only 3 episodes left. I was bummed I missed them.


I think there is a TB marathon scheduled for New Years day. Set up your preferred method of recording and get ready for some fun!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I watch it on the internet..lol. It as good as on demand


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Robin-
I'm a huge Stephanie Plum fan, but I'm more a Morrelli girl than a Ranger girl.  I actually waited a month or two to read Dead Until Dark because I had an inkling that Santa was bringing me a Kindle and I wanted to hold out until I got it. Needless to say, Dead Until Dark was my first Kindle purchase and now I'm hooked. I will have to give the Anita Blake books a try but it may have to wait until I get through the (in Vampyre's words) "Sookie Bookies". Love that Vampyre! I also felt the same way about TV Tara. I hated her at first but by the finale she had grown on me. Hopefully I will exude some amount of self control and slowly read books 2-8 so that I'm timed correctly for book 9 in May and there is no anxious pacing! Also- it's all I can do to keep from looking at the spoilers


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

AnitaBlake!! One of the first vampire series I read. I have most of the series in DTB format.
I am a Rafael fan. (don't know why. just always liked him) as for Richard...don't get me started with him. I'm not a fan of his.

StephaniePlum- I think Ranger is cool, but I like Morelli.

SookieStackhouse- I am a TV Sam fan, but then I am a Eric book fan.

Kim Harrison's Rachel Morgan- I am a Kisten fan.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

OK - I have to confess that I have never read any of the Sookie Stackhouse books nor have I seen the series.
You all have me SO curious now that I have added the DVD to my Amazon wish list and am thinking that I need to
read the books.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I've read all but the last Sookie book. Love them all! I'll have to see if netflix is carring the series as I don't get HBO I get netflix instead 

Anyhoo, loved all the books so far and just dying for Eric


Spoiler



to remember or get a clue 


. 
I like Anita Blake a lot until about book 5 or 6. If books can 'jump the shark' like TV series do than I'd say it did. I'm still going to continue because I want to know who some of the characters turn out. I'm just not into that much sex in my books. OK mostly I'm single and not dating and its soooo not nice to tease a person!!     

I have to say Sookie is my favorite vamp series so far.

and Oh... I'm rooting for Morelli, with just a little Ranger on the side   

theresam


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vicki said:


> OK - I have to confess that I have never read any of the Sookie Stackhouse books nor have I seen the series.
> You all have me SO curious now that I have added the DVD to my Amazon wish list and am thinking that I need to
> read the books.


The plot:

After the invention of synthetic blood vampires came of of the coffin and announced their existence. Two years later a small town waitress meets her first vampire and discovers unlike other people she cannot read their minds. Because of her gift of reading minds tons of different beings want to use her. Some become her friends, some her enemies and some become her lovers.

Technically they are supernatural mysteries. Heck the first book is an out and out murder mystery.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> AnitaBlake!! One of the first vampire series I read. I have most of the series in DTB format.
> I am a Rafael fan. (don't know why. just always liked him) as for Richard...don't get me started with him. I'm not a fan of his.
> 
> StephaniePlum- I think Ranger is cool, but I like Morelli.
> ...


I love Kisten too! But my hear belongs to Jenks. The Brad Pitt of pixies!
But Kisten


Spoiler



why did she have to kill him off!! Why??


     

I cannot stand Sam in any form. Oh but VA isn't Eric to die for? "Sookie submit to me" hubba hubba! The TV Eric is hot also. Now if we could get them to stake Bill (either form) I would be a happy camper!

I do have a soft spot for Alcaid (spelling?) because he is described almost like how my husband looks.

Funny thing..I live in Shreveport and True Blood is bring tourists in. When my parents came in I had to do the TB tour. I know where Fangtasia is and there IS a bar there. I know where the witch wars took place (around the corner from my house!). The author uses real places in shreveport.

OH and I hate mr weretiger...Quinn??


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

You live there? lol I gotta email my classmate about there actually being a bar


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> as for Richard...don't get me started with him. I'm not a fan of his.


Thank goodness! I thought I was the only one. I never did like Richard. Every time he shows up in one of the later books, I always think "Well here we frickin' go." I think that series has, in fact, jumped the shark. I keep reading them b/c I enjoy the written sensation of a train wreck.

I also agree that Bill must be staked. He knows why.


Spoiler



(I don't want to kill it for people who have not read why Bill Compton must die.)


 And the TV Eric is very hot indeed. I am looking very much forward to the season where


Spoiler



Eric loses his memory


. I may crack and get HBO just for that season. I've already pre-ordered season 1. Amazon was nice enough to pop it into my quick picks for my birthday. However, I think it was a little mean on their part to not include a SHIPPING DATE. WOULD THAT HAVE KILLED YA, AMAZON? HUH?

Really Chobitz? You don't like Sam? How can you not like a guy


Spoiler



who turns into a collie


? lol, I was pleasantly surprised to see that the actor they picked to play Sam was hot. lol, I thought he was hot, anyway. Maybe I just have a soft spot for


Spoiler



dogs


.

On the other hand, I completely agree about Quinn.


Spoiler



What a butthead


.


Spoiler



And his sister too


. (On an unrelated note, I wish I had this spoiler button in real life. It would be way handy). We also all like the theme song. Whoever picked that song....I would like to marry that person if they are available, or their nearest unmarried male relative. "Bad Things" was an inspired choice. The song is available on iTunes. I already checked. lol


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> You live there? lol I gotta email my classmate about there actually being a bar


Well its not called Fangtasia  It is just a Daquiri Express which is a chain in Louisiana that sells premade frozen drinks.

BUT there IS a Ralph and Kacoos (the restaurant Quinn takes Sookie too).


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is the song dubbed over the scene where Bill heals Sookie. I love this song. It just makes me wanna dance.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Thank goodness! I thought I was the only one. I never did like Richard. Every time he shows up in one of the later books, I always think "Well here we frickin' go." I think that series has, in fact, jumped the shark. I keep reading them b/c I enjoy the written sensation of a train wreck.


I'm a lurker at LKH's forum. Trust me there are a lot of anti-Richard people.


Spoiler



There are also a lot of anti-Nathaniel people. Still more ppl have a strong dislike for Richard.


 Now I'm just waiting for SkinTrade (the next AB book). I'm really excited cuz of its setting.


Spoiler



set in Vegas



As for Quinn and Bill,


Spoiler



I tolerated them for awhile, but formed a strong dislike for them as their presence in the series progressed (my nice way of expressing it)



Meanwhile Kisten,


Spoiler



his sudden death was traumatizing for me and my high school psychology class, where I read about his death. I more than flipped out. After a quick dialoge with my classmate which only included the phrase: "She killed him", I stormed out of the classroom in search of my bestfriend/readingbuddy.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I'm a lurker at LKH's forum. Trust me there are a lot of anti-Richard people.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yep when


Spoiler



he died


 I actually cried. I know that eventually Harrison will


Spoiler



kill off


 Jenks and I am not looking forward to it. I love Jenks more than Kisten though. I'm not sure if I can keep reading series after she does that.

The last 3 books she keeps mentioning


Spoiler



how old jenks is and how short pixie lifetimes are


. I get it KIM! She rips chunks out of my heart everytime she mentions it!

Maybe she can make Jenks the first pixie/vampire? I know pixies are immune to vampire bites but she has to figure something out or she'll lose half her readers!

She has a YA book coming out starring the teen witch (I forgot her name) in the series.

For those who don't read the Everafter series by Kim Harrison, Jenks is a pixie and no pixies aren't some weak lame disney creature. They curse, fight to the death and drink like a sailor! Oh yeah and reproduce like bunnies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A reminder here as we have new people all the time (woohoo!) that this thread's very own Robin will be leading a Book Klub on the first Sookie Stackhouse book, Dead Until Dark, starting Jan 21st.  I know Robin has mentioned it, but that was a while ago!

Betsy


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> ...
> I have to say Sookie is my favorite vamp series so far.
> 
> and Oh... I'm rooting for Morelli, with just a little Ranger on the side
> ...


I also really like the _betsy, vampire queen series_ They are super quick reads.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I also really like the _betsy, vampire queen series_ They are super quick reads.


I'll have to give those a try. I keep looking at the series but have yet to pick them up.

theresam


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, yeah, gotta love Betsy. Although I'm not sure I like where she's going with the newest book  It is fairly important to read these in order, but they're great. I also love the trilogy she did of the alternate universe where Alaska is a kingdom. The first one, The Royal Treatment, isn't available on Kindle yet, but the second and third are:

















Wonderfully funny. She says that she's all written out on this series, though. Fred the Mermaid is also a hoot:


















Katiekat


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Wonderfully funny. She says that she's all written out on this series, though. Fred the Mermaid is also a hoot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Added to my wish list and clicked for book one to become kindlized.

theresam


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

i lurve the sookie books, but i'm getting frustrated with the series, it's diverting more and more from the books.


Spoiler



the whole thing with Bill killing the bartender and having to "make" a new vamp? That's kinda important for later on.


 Plus, I dunno but I don't like the casting for Eric and Pam. One, Pam is supposed to be young and look like Alice in Wonderland, not some Cougar on the prowl, and maybe it's just me but TV Eric doesn't seem cute enough. And the whole with her brother is weird. Maybe I'm just grumpy cuz I miss Bubba.


Spoiler



Oh yeah, and the "social worker" WTF?! Um yeah, somehow I don't think the maenad has a dayjob.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I also love the trilogy she did of the alternate universe where Alaska is a kingdom.


There was more than one of those? Really? I thought they wrapped everything up in the first one. Now I shall have to go seek out the other two. I like the Betsy novels, but they were kind of like the Sookie books for me.

....Not in that the characters are alike, but that the titles are so much alike I had a hard time telling which ones I had read and which ones I had not. I eventually just broke down and bought the DTB box set of the Sookie books, and then got the kindle versions once I figured out the real order. I know: compulsive much? I may have to start over with the Betsy series too. Who doesn't love a girl vampire with a thing for shoes? And I seem to remember there was a hot guy in that series too.

I am so glad to hear that I am not alone in my contempt for Richard. Or Bill, for that matter, but Richard.....


Spoiler



I can't think of a word bad enough to say here


. I like Nathaniel, even though I realize that's not a popular opinion, but still. Also, there was a guy in IT who looked a LOT like the Nathaniel character. I had more computer problems the quarter he was assigned to us than I've had before or sense. It was like my computer was possessed....by a woman who hasn't had a date in over a year. lol, it was not really surprising that he got moved to another department. But it was nice while it lasted. Other than the fact that now the keyboard occasionally qjer 158394tjafa oisu 7u 8 ba9sfd8#[email protected]#$F.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> And the whole with her brother is weird


Well, you know Jason is a horndog character. I think either the writers or the actor is taking it to a bizarre extreme, but still. I was astonished at what could actually be shown on cable television. I think Pam was in the shows that I've seen, but clearly I didn't pay attention. I could have sworn, additionally, that in the first books Pam had red hair. I was surprised by the one with the witch war (see? I still can't tell them apart) that she was described as looking like Alice in Wonderland. But I'm wondering if maybe her superpower is going to be changing her appearance. Because I would have put money on red hair. Not Alice.

And whoever mentioned Alcide earlier, I sort of agree with you. The character is a good looking guy, but I thought he was a bit dithery.


Spoiler



And I didn't care for the way he kept going back to Debbie. You know. Til he couldn't.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Well, you know Jason is a horndog character. I think either the writers or the actor is taking it to a bizarre extreme, but still. I was astonished at what could actually be shown on cable television. I think Pam was in the shows that I've seen, but clearly I didn't pay attention. I could have sworn, additionally, that in the first books Pam had red hair. I was surprised by the one with the witch war (see? I still can't tell them apart) that she was described as looking like Alice in Wonderland. But I'm wondering if maybe her superpower is going to be changing her appearance. Because I would have put money on red hair. Not Alice.
> 
> And whoever mentioned Alcide earlier, I sort of agree with you. The character is a good looking guy, but I thought he was a bit dithery.
> 
> ...


I mentioned Alcide..
My husband looks like him from the descriptions the book gave. Plus Alcide would have my husband's accent


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is a little tid bit for the Jenks fans.  Kim loves Jenks as much as we do.  She has stated in her drama Box posts she was trying to figure out a way to save him.  

The truly sad thing is she wont be able to save "Mattie".  She is Jenks' true love.  How will her death affect him?  It's going to be a sad event and I think it will happen in WWBC.  I don't know if it will, but she has been sick for a while bow so it looks like he end is near for her unless Kim can save her too.

I hang out with a lot of female true Blood fans on line.  Most of them are very familiar with the books and one of them even works for Charlaine Harris.  None of them liked "Maryanne".  She was too different from the books.  The name is just too stupid too.


All of them seem to like Eric and I agree about Pam but she may gt better as we see more of her.  I loved her in the books and was disappointed by her in the show.


It was also stated somewhere in an Alan Ball interview or something that there will be no "Bubba".    Like most of you I liked him andwas hoping to see him.  Ball thinks he's too campy.  He must have read a different book than the rest of us, a lot of it is campy and funny as well as scare sexy and smart.(ooo 3 s's!  Oh my!)

I love the show but I have to take it as is.  It is not the books.  It is a screen adaptation based on the books.  Allan Ball bought the full rights to the show and can do what ever he pleases with the characters.  He has followed the first book fairly closely but has also taken our somethings and introduces many others.  It is in no way a perfect copy and I am happy with that.  

I am happy with it because it allows for surprises.  If the show didn't take some liberties and add new material, I would know everything that was going to happen and be bored to death.  

It's far from perfect but I love it.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Plus Alcide would have my husband's accent


But clearly he does not have a thing for his previous fiancee


Spoiler



who was engaged to an owl





Spoiler



(made you look!)


. because you haven't mentioned that you shot her in your kitchen. And I think you would have mentioned that, as we all would have been right behind you if you did. And you haven't mentioned Eric crashing at your place, but that could be to keep us all from showing up there and using your guest towels. So your husband is clearly the good twin, while Alcide is the indecisive twin. Well done indeed! Does he have a brother? lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I also really like the _betsy, vampire queen series_ They are super quick reads.


There's a series of books about me? Wow, I didn't know... I may have to change my user name....

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

You also like shoes.  And you're the queen of all vampires.  We're all very impressed.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> But clearly he does not have a thing for his previous fiancee
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well if Eric crashed at my house I doubt I'd still be married. LOL
My husband DOES have a bitchy ex girlfriend but I haven't shot her...yet. 

BTW Robin I now have to clean my monitor because it has coffee all over it now! 

I am still trying to find eric's house. Wanna help?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

You betcha! I'm neither a telepath nor a barmaid, but I can run a mean search engine. Also, I have a fairy godmother, so does that make me somewhat fairy? A little? maybe?

If you need some suggestions on how to clean the monitor, check out the trade in kindle thread here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1935.0.html

Looks like you could use duct tape, WD-40, or Cool Whip. Or any combination thereof. But since you live in the South like I do, be aware that using all three of these products at the same time violates a number of arcane laws. Especially if you live in town with anyone closer than second cousins. Or ducks.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 2, 2009)

Jumping in a little late...but I just joined so hi 

True Blood is probably my favorite new show.  I think they did a fantastic job transitioning the books to television (I'm a fan of Alan Ball, he's amazing).  Eric is delicious, and I think the casting is perfect.  I can't wait for season 2..

I've been a fan of this genre (much to my mother's dismay) since I started hiding the Anne Rice books my mother had forbidden me to read when I was 11/12.  I am also a Laurel K. Hamilton fan (however her books have sort of become more erotica than normal fiction these days).

I've read all the books in Ms. Harris' series with the exception of book 8, which I'm hoping to pick up this week.

I'm glad to find a board where people share so many of my interests.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

You have to read Kim Harrison's EverAfter series. Its better the True Blood IMO and while I am a huge fan of Eric Jenks the Pixie is much more sexier..yes a pixie.

This is the first book:


Any other Harrison fans got willies last year with the tainted tomatoes?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I've read the first two books in the series and I did like them a lot (Jenks is a fun character) I really should read the rest of the books in the series, I'll just have to add them to the stack lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

chobitz said:


> You have to read Kim Harrison's EverAfter series. Its better the True Blood IMO and while I am a huge fan of Eric Jenks the Pixie is much more sexier..yes a pixie.
> 
> This is the first book:
> 
> ...


LOL. I just handed over the first book to a friend. Hopefully she likes it


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Jumping in a little late...but I just joined so hi


It's never too late to jump in. Especially if we're discussing Eric lol.

Welcome!

A couple of things, if you've read the whole thread to this point, you probably know we're starting a Dead Until Dark bookclub in January 21, and we hope you'll join. Second, you may also enjoy the Undead and...series featuring Betsy the Vampire. Who is under no circumstances to be confused with Betsy the Quilter, mod and all-around good girl.

I just finished the #8 Sookie book myself, which was a mistake b/c the new one doesn't come out til like May. And the new Stephanie Plum book doesn't come out til like June.

I believe it would also be correct to say that we welcome suggestions on any other vampire-type books you know about, both here and in the Book Corner.
Happy New Year!
~robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ...Betsy ... all-around good girl....


LOL!

First time in my life those words have been used in the same sentence.



Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I've never heard Kim's books referred to as the EverAfter series before. I am more familiar with The Hollows Series or the Rachael Morgan series but not EverAfater. That's new to me.

If you like girl on vampire slaying action with some good romancing on the side, try Jeaniene Frost. This is the first of 3 books. The 3rd book released Dec302K8 and I finished it yesterday. It was very good.



Wow linkmaker 2,0 is a keeper!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw the Undead and... series a while back and was unsure about them. At the time, they were all around $3. But, it looks like I missed the boat on that one. However, "Undead and Unreturnable" is still $1.50 right now. The rest are in the $5-$6 range except book 7 which is $12.66.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Me, too. I've always heard KimHarison's book referred to as the Rachel Morgan Series or the The Hallows Series.


Vampyre said:


> I've never heard Kim's books referred to as the EverAfter series before. I am more familiar with The Hollows Series or the Rachael Morgan series but not EverAfater. That's new to me.
> 
> If you like girl on vampire slaying action with some good romancing on the side, try Jeaniene Frost. This is the first of 3 books. The 3rd book released Dec302K8 and I finished it yesterday. It was very good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 2, 2009)

Off topic a bit...but still in the same genre...has anyone else read the Tanya Huff Blood Ties series that inspired the Lifetime series of the same name.

Not too shabby....

But the show was canceled.  Which was too bad, I had a bit of a crush on Henry Fitzroy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I've heard and seen the book series, but never had gotten to it. I think I better sample it now before I forget


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

Not read the books, and never really got into the series. I don't know why, but it just seem to lack narrative drive to me. Maybe I gave up too soon.

Also, vampire love stories have a lot to live up to in my mind when it comes to Buffy. That show was a work of art.


----------

